# Students at universities in Australia to get grants to study in Asia



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

More than 10,000 Australian students will receive grants to study in Asia and thousands more will have access to more generous student loans as part of a government strategy to strengthen engagement with Asia. The $37 million AsiaBound Grants Programme will offer grants between $2,000 and $5,000 for students undertaking short or semester length study [...]

Click to read the full news article: Students at universities in Australia to get grants to study in Asia...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

